# delivery when at 19 weeks?



## suzannereed (Aug 3, 2011)

My supervisor asked me to post this question.  I have a case of a 30 year old pregnant woman with twins, 19 weeks.  Baby A is delivered and lives for 15 minutes.  Twin B in uterus and mother is transported to another hospital and possible cerclage.  The patient is self pay.  We want to be sure that we can bill a 59409 in this case for the delivery of twin A.  The mother did not receive her prenatal care with our docs.  I have read on the site
http://forum.taylorbilling.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=95 that if an infant is live born, a delivery code may be billed regardless of gestational age.  I just would like verification on our AAPC site, please?  Anyone?


----------



## Constance M Sohasky (Aug 3, 2011)

Yes you can as the baby was live born and it was delivered vaginally.


----------

